# Your First Con: What to expect



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

There's been a lot of the same questions in this subforum, so I thought I'd make a helpful thread to put these answers into the same place. So here's some of the broad areas. 

*How to find a con:*
We have a brilliant thread Here that shows the bigs cons, when and where they are. 
Another good way to find a con or furmeet in your state is google. Furmeets are smaller and may be harder to find. 

*Cost:
*There are two costs that will be set for a con Hotel (con rate) and Registration. You can find the registration price on the Con web page. They will also have the hotel con rate. There are also other major costs to consider such as travel, food, and extras.
-Registration: Xipoid wrote a nice basic guesstimate.
One day: $20-30
Basic: $35-50
Advanced: $75-120
Elite: $125-$190

-Con Rate hotel room: Cons buy rooms in groups. you get a cheaper room for that reason. If you don't want to stay at the con hotel you can always stay at other hotels and just head over every day. One thing to remember is *Con rooms book fast, the sooner the better with reservations*. 

A hotel may also charge an extra fee at check in (for the life of me I forgot the name.) The price depends on the hotel, for cons, depending on the past, the fee may be the cost of the room (way to go furries). This money is held in case you steal, break something, or as was once explained to me "decide to go rockstar on the room". When you leave the hotel the money is given back. *If you can, pay for the room with a credit card*, this way the money may be held and you won't be missing your money for the weekend. 

The price of a room may be brought down with room shares. this will be discussed later. 

Travel- Remember to put money aside for travel, flying is fairly straight forward. You can really cut down on costs by driving and carpooling (depending on your location). Driving allows you to bring more stuff, it's fun, you save on gas, and some planet niceness or something. 

Food- always bring money for food. A good idea is to set aside money for each day. Another great idea is to go to target or walmart and just keep food in your room. It is so much cheaper, and better for you, and did I mention cheaper? 

extras-all that stuff you see in the dealers den, maybe going down the street and window shopping. This stuff adds up, bring cash, not sure what else to say. just remember you can fit it in your luggage to get back ;p

*DO NOT MOOCH:* It is one thing to set up deals beforehand "i'll pay gas if you get the food." easy. However do not go to a con if you don't have money for a room, food, or other essentials. Don't expect others to just spot you. Don't expect a free room just because. 
Another rule of thumb. Cons are expensive. If you don't have enough cash to go, cover the costs and possible emergency things, you probably should reconsider, or save up for a later con. 

*Company:* cons are very fun with friends. I suggest trying to find a friend to go with, or even just being personable. This does not mean you need to hug and be touchy with strangers, but cons are open environments and saying hello can lead to new friendships. 

Room shares- If you are planning on doing a room share. it's cheaper. It's also best to have friends there. *friends or strangers Be very clear about all the expectations of the group!* Too many people do not talk before hand and find that the other group members are doing something that bothers them. Talk before hand, see who's bringing what snacks, what's off limits, get this all covered before you agree to stay together. 
If someone offers you a room for free FIND OUT WHY. They may be expecting something from you that you did not realize. 

*What to do at a con:* sleep, eat, bathe! Go to panels. Keep it to a minimum. etc. There's a lot here so I'll just go over it in parts. 
Sleep-Be sure to get enough sleep. Everyone is different, but don't try to run on 2 hours of sleep a night. Everyone loves to have fun, but you don't want to crash before the end of the con. 

Eat- Don't starve yourself. Try to get 2 or 3 meals a day. again everyone is different, but remember to eat. you don't want to make yourself sick. 

Bathe!- Personal hygiene can not be stressed enough. cons have a lot of people, it's disgusting if someone doesn't wash. Bathing also helps prevent con crud. So be clean, be healthy, and you won't be avoided like a trash barge in the sun. 
This is especially true for fursuiters!

Keep it minimal- don't walk around with too much on you, a wallet, a cellphone, some cash. keep it simple. 

*Panels!-* Con books will show the schedule for the panels. They tend to be writing, art, fursuit, events, games. I highly recommend you look at a book before hand and pick what activities you really want to go to that day, but don't forget to make time for lunch. 

Comfy clothes- bring comfortable clothes, good walking shoes. you'll be on your feet and moving around. Bring lots of changes of clothes and underwear. you know comfy and hygiene and lack of smell...

*Security stuff: *Con staff can be absolutely incredible. Please go to them if you have issues. If someone is being a creeper, please report. Someone is hurt, so on...
Con staff are amazing. if you have issues they can help. 
*
Gophers: *convention volunteers. these are incredible people and you should consider being a gopher, or at least thank one when you see one. 

*Fursuiters: *If you are going to a furry con, then you will see fursuiters. there are important things to remember. This particular list is shamelessly taken from Deovacuus. 

*Interacting With Fursuiters*

When it comes to touch, treat  fursuiters like you would any other person: if you don't know the  suiter, ask first before hugging, scritching or touching the suiter in  any way. If you are given an okay to scritch/petting/hugging a  fursuiter, be gentle - it's not polite to pull out clumps of fur  while scritching a suiter, and unlike with a real animal, that fur will  not grow back in.
Wearing a fursuit is *NOT* an open invitation to get unduly  personal and intimate with the person in the fursuit! Absolutely do not  touch any fursuiter whom you do not know in any inappropriate places -  even if a person is wearing a suit that looks "hot", that does not mean  that the person inside the costume is wanting to be hit on. If you do  know the person in a fursuit and the two of you do want to get unusually  friendly, take it to a hotel room, please! Never in public!
Suiters may appear larger than life and thus indestructible, but  remember that there are real people inside those costumes. Please don't  tackle suiters, run across the room and pounce on them, or engage in  rough horseplay with them. The worst thing for a suiter is to get  injured and be unable to suit for the rest of a con.
Please be gentle with ears, noses, tails, etc - remember that  fursuits are fairly expensive items, and damages are not going to be  cheap for the fursuiter to repair. Gentle petting and stroking is fine -  yanking and tugging is not. If you have children with you, please  restrain them from yanking and tugging on costumes as well.
Don't go hugging or cuddling a fursuiter if you haven't bathed in  the past twelve hours, please! Also please stay away from fursuiters if  you are smoking or have just been smoking recently. Ventilation in  fursuits is limited enough, and unpleasant odors do have a way of  lingering on fabrics. Fursuits are also highly flammable.
If you've just had that greasy pizza or chilidog, or been muching  potato chips or powdered donuts or the like, please remember to wash  your hands before interacting with the fursuiters. Leaving grease or  stains on a new fursuit is not a nice way to thank a fursuiter for  taking the time to greet you.
When photographing suiters, please make sure that your camera is  ready before asking the suiter to pose. When you've taken your picture,  please give some kind of signal (thumbs-up, OK sign, nod of the head,  etc.) to let the suiter know you are done. It is very hard at times for a  suiter to know that a picture has been taken, and one of the hardest  things for a suiter to do is to maintain a pose.
*Suiters Moving Around the Con (and Moving Around Them)*

Remember  that suiters have a more limited range of vision, hearing, and sense of  touch than you do. Please don't sneak up on suiters from behind, as  they won't have any idea that you are back there.
Suiters also need more elbow room when they are moving around, so  try not to crowd up against them. You don't want to accidentally get hit  because a suiter didn't realize that you were standing in their blind  spot.
Please don't be afraid to let a suiter know about an  approaching hazard, like a step up or down, or a foreign object on the  floor. Many suiters really can't see all that well and truly appreciate  getting such warnings.
If you can, open and hold doors for suiters, as it can be really difficult for some suiters to work doorknobs when they have large hand-paws.
If a fursuiter ignores you, don't assume that you are being  slighted. The person in the costume may simply have been unable to see  you or hear you, or may need to get to the headless lounge quickly due  to heat or thirst. If the suiter stays in the general area, approach  him/her from the front, and if you still can't get the suiter's  attention, try speaking a little bit louder than normal.
When suiters are waiting for an elevator, let them go first  and don't crowd into the elevator car with suiters. It's already hot and  stuffy in an elevator car, and crowding the car makes air flow worse  while also delaying the trip to the destination floor, which only  increases the difficulties on the suiter or suiters. Also the suiter may  be very hot and need to immediately remove the costume.
*The Fursuiter Headless Lounge*

The fursuiter headless  lounge is a place of refuge for fursuiters to take breaks with their  heads and paws off. Please respect this and do not come into the headless lounge  unless you have a specific fursuiting-related reason to do so. We just  don't want streams of non-suiters passing through the lounge, as that  destroys the sense of privacy for them that lets them relax on their  breaks.
If you are a non-suiter visiting the fursuiter headless lounge,  please reserve the cups and water in that room for the fursuiters. There  should be water and cups available in all of the other con rooms, and  it's much more inconvenient for a suiter to have to try to run around to  other rooms to get more cups and water than it is for a non-suiter to  take the time to walk down the hall to get water.
Do not take pictures inside the fursuiter headless lounge!  There are plenty of other places to take pictures, and it really makes  suiters uncomfortable to think that someone's snapping photos in the  lounge, even if you are only wanting to photograph a single fursuiter.  Regardless of where you are taking photos, never photograph a suiter  with his/her head off (or otherwise partially out of costume) unless you  have that person's explicit permission.
*Assisting Fursuiters Who are in Trouble*

If you see a  suiter out anywhere who looks to be sick, injured, or in trouble in any  way, please take the time to check on the suiter and help in any way  that you can. If necessary, please do not hesitate to help a suiter get  back to the lounge and if needed help the suiter with getting out of  his/her costume. If a suiter needs medical attention, simply locate any  staff member and ask him/her to radio for the con medic.
If you see anyone harassing a fursuiter, either get someone on staff  to handle the situation, or if you feel okay in doing so, try to help  escort the suiter away from the problem. If the suiter is outside of the  convention spaces, the best thing you can do is to help the suiter get  back to a security checkpoint, as con security willstop any outsiders  from entering into con space.

More will be added later. this will be updated with new helpful information.


----------



## DaxCyro (Feb 13, 2011)

Very good post, Fay V. I'm forwarded to a few people that are attending their first furcon this year.
I think it's pretty spot on.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 13, 2011)

The convention schedule needs to be seriously updated. I'll work on that.

I will say one thing though about reserving a room with a credit card, as it could be a terrible idea. If you pay with cash at check-in the hotel will not charge you any fees, but you will still be responsible for any additional charges incurred during the stay when you check-out. If you pay with a debit/credit card, the hotel may *hold* a significant amount  (something around 125% of the total bill) and will release the hold shortly after check-out; *however* your bank will take anywhere from 3-14 days to reflect this. The specifics of this will depend on the hotel chain and your respective banking service provider. Of course, if you have plenty of money to spend on the card or if the card will not be used for any other purchases this won't be much of a problem. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> The convention schedule needs to be seriously updated. I'll work on that.
> 
> I will say one thing though about reserving a room with a credit card, as it could be a terrible idea. If you pay with cash at check-in the hotel will not charge you any fees, but you will still be responsible for any additional charges incurred during the stay when you check-out. If you pay with a debit/credit card, the hotel may *hold* a significant amount  (something around 125% of the total bill) and will release the hold shortly after check-out; *however* your bank will take anywhere from 3-14 days to reflect this. The specifics of this will depend on the hotel chain and your respective banking service provider. Of course, if you have plenty of money to spend on the card or if the card will not be used for any other purchases this won't be much of a problem. Just something to be aware of.



I thought they still charged for cash. I have seen some con hotels charge a high fee due to furries messing up rooms in the past and running out on that bill. I haven't tried to pay with cash. 

I personally believe credit is better than debit in this situation. the debit card will take the money from your spending account. I learned this lesson the hard way and had none of my spending money for the length of the con. As Xipoid points out though there are things like the bank reflection and so on. 
Please be aware of this fee at check in and be prepared to deal with it in some way.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I thought they still charged for cash. I have seen some con hotels charge a high fee due to furries messing up rooms in the past and running out on that bill. I haven't tried to pay with cash.
> 
> I personally believe credit is better than debit in this situation. the debit card will take the money from your spending account. I learned this lesson the hard way and had none of my spending money for the length of the con. As Xipoid points out though there are things like the bank reflection and so on.
> Please be aware of this fee at check in and be prepared to deal with it in some way.



I've paid both with a card and cash before. With cash, I have only been charged the full room bill. They treat it like a deposit. You give them X dollars and they hold it until you check out, but each day that goes by they deduct the room rate+taxes from the deposit. If there's anything left at the end of the stay, they refund your money or charge you more depending. Really, so long as people either have a) more than enough money on their card, as in double or triple minimum of the room bill, or b) won't be using the card for anything but the room then it shouldn't be much of an issue regardless of what the hotel and bank does. I suppose the moral of this conversation is *know your financial situation*. I hear too many stories about younger furries who are nearly broke and go to a convention, so I'll just reemphasize that point.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 13, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I've paid both with a card and cash before. With cash, I have only been charged the full room bill. They treat it like a deposit. You give them X dollars and they hold it until you check out, but each day that goes by they deduct the room rate+taxes from the deposit. If there's anything left at the end of the stay, they refund your money or charge you more depending. Really, so long as people either have a) more than enough money on their card, as in double or triple minimum of the room bill, or b) won't be using the card for anything but the room then it shouldn't be much of an issue regardless of what the hotel and bank does. I suppose the moral of this conversation is *know your financial situation*. I hear too many stories about younger furries who are nearly broke and go to a convention, so I'll just reemphasize that point.


 
Yes exactly. there's been a few things on here "I lost my job and have no room, can I mooch" honestly if you can't afford to cover  at least the room and some surprise costs, you probably need to reconsider. Having double what I thought I would be spending saved me at my first con. 

thanks for the valuable input xipoid


----------



## PsiArrowmint (Mar 27, 2011)

I am going to Furry Connection North, it will be my first time and I am very excited, I just hope I can find some Michigan Furs


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm going to Anthrocon most likely. Can't wait for my first con.

One thing I heard that should be stressed: The 6-2-1 rule.

6 hours of sleep minimum per night.
2 meals a day minimum.
1 shower/bath per day.

No one wants someone passing out due to lack of sleep or food.
No one also wants to die from someone's lack of hygene either.


----------



## Ophee (Mar 30, 2011)

I want to go (T_T)!  I'm new by the way, so I wish to some day go and express myself.  I hear it is really quite fun, but what activities are there?  And what are the panels for?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 30, 2011)

Ophee said:


> I want to go (T_T)!  I'm new by the way, so I wish to some day go and express myself.  I hear it is really quite fun, but what activities are there?  And what are the panels for?


 It depends on the Con. there are panels that generally give you information. So if you go to a fursuit 101 panel they will show you some tips to make a fursuit, there's fursuit performing panels that teach people what to do while in suit. Art panels that can do lessons in action lines, basic anatomy, or other things. It's like a fun little lesson. There are dances, cometimes auctions, fursuit games are always funny as hell to watch. there are normally game rooms to play videogames with people. 
If you plan to go to a con I suggest looking at  the schedule they normally set up beforehand and seeing some things you enjoy.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Fay that really opened my eyes. Not gonna be able to do a con til I have the funds and have built up some leave-time, but I want to see a con. Which con would you recomend for a first-timer?


----------



## Ophee (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Fay V.  But the problem is that...  Well...  If I am going to have a handler, I suspect it should be someone I know.  The dilemma is that I am SHYYYYYY to reveal this to anyone.  Gosh, it is like being stuck in the closet, and I am not a homosexual--I have some that are friends so to just introduce that issue I don't hate on anyone.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 30, 2011)

First time is difficult to say, everyone has their preferences, and it certainly depends on where you live. My first con was All Fur Fun. It was a very small affair in Spokane, which was the closest to where I am currently living. It was quite nice. I personally think smaller cons are better for first timers. They're less overwhelming, However I also think that it's best to go with friends.
I would say find a small or midsized con in your area. 

Orphee, I'm not sure what to tell you here. I never really "came out" to anyone. I fursuit and my friends know it. they think it's cute and know I do it for fun or volunteering. I found that most people think it's more of a neat project.
As for finding a handler, you don't have to fursuit at a con. You also don't absolutely have to have one while at a furry convention. There are enough people that know about fursuits that they'll help you if you have issues. IF YOU DO THIS DO YOUR RESEARCH! Do not show up to the con and just get in suit. Walk the convention area, learn where the headless lounge is, where to get water, where you can rest. Learn where things are first and where possible hazards are before you suit. I even suggest just enjoying the first day before suiting up. If it is your first time in suit DO NOT PUSH YOURSELF. At all, ever.
I say stay in for an hour, two tops. Take a lot of breaks. it's best the err on the side of caution. 

The headless lounge will be your friend. It might be intimidating because you will see some more famous suiters. My first time in I was really nervous. I was scared to ask for a spot on the head drying fans, or in front of one of the fans. Don't worry. There are a lot of very professional, very kind suiters in the fandom. If you are polite you can get some help. You might not get a handler, but if you have questions, or want something simply like drying your head, you'll get help. 

It's not a social scene, don't just stick around to talk endlessly, but you will get help from more experienced suiters if you need it. If you have an issue with a con goer, find con staff. they will absolutely help you.
the absolutely most important thing. Drink a lot, do your research, and if you feel sick, at all, stop


----------



## Fay V (Mar 30, 2011)

ashu.ashu093 said:


> I've read the pamphlet from the spa that talks about eating or not eating before and after,


 umm this isn't too clear. I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. Personally I don't mind eating beforehand, I don't like to be hungry in suit, but I never suit after a heavy meal. I always drink water before going into suit, at least a glass, but never soda or caffeine in general.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

I actually have a question. Do you guys think anyone would think me weird if I went in a suit to Nebraskon?


----------



## Azure (Mar 30, 2011)

How many drunk retards will I have to endure if ever I go to a con?


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 30, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> I actually have a question. Do you guys think anyone would think me weird if I went in a suit to Nebraskon?


 
It would be odd, but statistically speaking yes, the likelihood of at least one person that would find it quite weird is extremely high. If you are that worried about your impressions on others, I would keep the fursuiting to a furry con.




Azure said:


> How many drunk retards will I have to endure if ever I go to a con?


 
Relatively few. Drunkards tend to keep to themselves, and if you avoid most of the con floor itself, you shouldn't see any.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 30, 2011)

Azure said:


> How many drunk retards will I have to endure if ever I go to a con?


 You will only have to endure Xipoid's endless drunken sexual advances.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 30, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You will only have to endure Xipoid's endless drunken sexual advances.



For Azure, I'd make them while I'm sober, too.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not scared of being weird--I plan on wearing my suit to school. I just wanted to know. ^.^


----------



## Fay V (Mar 30, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> I actually have a question. Do you guys think anyone would think me weird if I went in a suit to Nebraskon?


it depends on the suit. I also wouldn't personally recommend it. you're new to suiting, obviously concerned, and anime cons wont have the same support network for fursuiters as furry cons will. I know suiting is exciting but I would suggest a cosplay instead.



Azure said:


> How many drunk retards will I have to endure if ever I go to a con?


none? security usually clears them out. they may be around the bar or in rooms so avoid those areas, but i've never seen someone drunk in general con space


----------



## the lonely wolf (Apr 4, 2011)

goin to califur first con im really anxious


----------



## H.nightroad (Apr 5, 2011)

Another question from a first timer for the floor, is there any australian furry cons?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 5, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> Another question from a first timer for the floor, is there any australian furry cons?


 this is not the thread to ask. you want to go http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/55695-Convention-Schedules
or just google it.


----------



## Vixen. (May 23, 2011)

Very specific, it would help if cons had some general rules up on the walls or something. I was getting mauled at my first con dressed in a suit. It was an anime convention and a cheer-leading convention not even down the hall. So every 10 seconds I had 1-5 little girls jumping on me from every direction. It was not a good experience, I couldn't get anywhere without getting nearly plowed over when a group ran up for hugs and I only heard them coming at the last minute. The second group of girls that attempted to maul me, since I was not used to the extra attention, got scared of me. I turned quickly when I heard pairs of feet running at me on the tile. I needed to see what was running at me (Guy with chainsaw, another furry acting ignorant, a little kid, a guy with clenched fists that has a problem with me, ect.) Since I turned so fast to look at them, they all stopped then looked scared. I started pretend scratching my ear and twitching my head, then kicking my leg a little, so they thought I just had an itch that made me react that way and I still got mauled by them. But seriously we're people too. The random teenagers were worse than the kids! They practically tackle you from behind with hugs, then they want to just pet you or grab your tail. Then your slapping their hand and pointing at them like their the one dressed up like an animal saying 'NO! BAD!' Best part is when a teenager is acting completely disrespectful to you just because your in a furry suit, then when you react to that, your instantly an asshole. Kid mauls you with hug then starts pulling on your tail, and beating you over the head. (Or 'petting' just violently.) Then when you pull his hand away from your head your the asshole? Would you walk up to your girlfriend/boyfriend and do that? Blindside them, pull on a piece of their body and then beat them over the head? Sounds like a lame porno not how 2 human beings interact.


----------



## Jashwa (May 23, 2011)

Vixen. said:


> Would you walk up to your girlfriend/boyfriend and do that? Blindside them, pull on a piece of their body and then beat them over the head?


 Ugg want affections. 

Ugg get what Ugg want. 

*smash*


----------



## Rsyk (May 23, 2011)

I'll be headed up to FWA next year. I'm pretty excited, though I'm still not quite sure what to expect. And it will be really weird going alone. 

Still, knowing that some of my favorite authors and such are going to be there makes it better. ^^


----------



## greaseyote (May 23, 2011)

Vixen. said:


> Would you walk up to your girlfriend/boyfriend and do that? Blindside them, pull on a piece of their body and then beat them over the head? Sounds like a lame porno not how 2 human beings interact.


 
Yes actually, that's how we express our luv for each other. A lady working at Starbucks at the con hotel lobby told us she was going to separate us for the rest of the con because I body checked my mate into a concrete wall and he threw a credit card at me (must have been the only thing he had). No, we're not violent with each other we just like to rough house which is natural I guess when you have 2 big guys that are intimate with each other. I agree it's not appropriate to do this to strangers though.


----------



## koohiimonsutaa (Jun 6, 2011)

A random question from a new furry.

What is the average ratio of fursuiters, partial suiters, ears/tail and humans at cons?

Thank you~


----------



## Fay V (Jun 6, 2011)

koohiimonsutaa said:


> A random question from a new furry.
> 
> What is the average ratio of fursuiters, partial suiters, ears/tail and humans at cons?
> 
> Thank you~


 I don't go around getting stats but I'd say. 
100% humans...

in reality it's hard to say fursuiters are10-20% depending on the con, including partials. There's 80% in tails or ears. 

The last real stats I had was from rainfurrest, about 3000 I think attending and 150 or so suiters in the parade.


----------



## koohiimonsutaa (Jun 6, 2011)

Obviously, everyone is human under the fur. By humans, I mean, people that aren't dressed up at all.

But thank you ^^


----------



## djaanbutt (Jun 15, 2011)

I've read the pamphlet from the spa that talks about eating or not  eating before and after, showering before the appointment, etc. I'm  interested in hearing pros and cons about your experience.


----------



## Akula (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Fay for posting this. I will be attending my first con this October and I am looking forward to it. 
I have partial that is almost finished but since I'm going alone I don't know if I'll take it.


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2011)

Even over here the guesstimites are suprisingly accurate.


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 23, 2011)

IndyFurCon is coming. I am heading to that one. But luckly I have to pay registation because I am technically a local where its held at (i live near Geist. Its about 10 mins east from hotel. My mom's house). There is funny thing about that too but I will just keep it to myself :razz:. But I expect the time to be open at about maybe 10am because I arrive from Indianapolis 10-11 their time (career training in Kentucky). But I hope there will be rave nights, furry competitions for me to laugh at and many more. Well I guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 23, 2011)

Dj_ArticFox_One said:


> IndyFurCon is coming. I am heading to that one. But luckly I have to pay registation because I am technically a local where its held at (i live near Geist. Its about 10 mins east from hotel. My mom's house). There is funny thing about that too but I will just keep it to myself :razz:. But I expect the time to be open at about maybe 10am because I arrive from Indianapolis 10-11 their time (career training in Kentucky). But I hope there will be rave nights, furry competitions for me to laugh at and many more. Well I guess I'll wait and see.



this isn't really the place for comments, more questions and advice for cons in general


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 31, 2011)

oh. hehe. sorry ^^


----------



## Dracofangxxx (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a small question, I've never been to a con before (I plan on going to Rainfurrest this year or next), and I don't exactly have any real-life furry friends. I do have some friends that aren't furries but are pretty accepting nonetheless. Do you think they would have fun, even if they didn't really "get" the fandom? I'm not sure exactly what goes on at them so much, so I'm a bit curious  Would it be better to go alone, or bring them along and risk them being bored? Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Kobura (Sep 16, 2011)

Dracofang, if they're really open-minded and trust you, they'd have fun. A few of my friends became furries because they trusted not specifically me, but people through me, too much...had too much fun, now I gotta share that (previously pleasantly private) part of my life with them. Got ups, got downs. Decide whether you want to make it your 8/5 (not 24/7, but the time you spend around them will likely become dominated by furry-esque things if it takes in them)


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 26, 2011)

I am planning on going to Califur 8. I have never been to a furry con before. Heck, I've never even introduced myself as a furry to anyone. What should I expect at this particular con (Califur)? Has anyone else been to it? More generally, what should I expect that has not otherwise been stated in this thread?


----------



## Fay V (Sep 26, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I am planning on going to Califur 8. I have never been to a furry con before. Heck, I've never even introduced myself as a furry to anyone. What should I expect at this particular con (Califur)? Has anyone else been to it? More generally, what should I expect that has not otherwise been stated in this thread?


In my experience almost every furry con is essentially the same. Some are bigger and have more going on than others, but it's all the same general thing. 
Expect to deal with furries. This is a double edged sword. If you're friendly you can meet some incredibly amazing people to hang out with and talk to. However there are also those who aren't that great with social skills. The trick is really just to spot it early and move on. If someone is creeping you out walk away. 
everything else is mostly just the age group is late teens/ young adult. So that's the kind of humor and behavior that will be happening. If you have friends going, stick with friends and have a good time. Plan what panels you wanna go to, and just enjoy yourself. don't be afraid to hang out in the "zoo" "lounge" whatever they call the general chill room.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 26, 2011)

Also, have fursuiter friends to help you cut lines, but be prepared to have to wait FOREVER on them when they get stopped for pictures every 3 feet.


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Also, have fursuiter friends to help you cut lines, but be prepared to have to wait FOREVER on them when they get stopped for pictures every 3 feet.



Funny, because I'm planning on suiting myself.


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 9, 2011)

:'D sweeet.
I'll keep this in mind for MFF this year, my first con. ^_^


----------



## Fay V (Oct 9, 2011)

iKero-chu said:


> :'D sweeet.
> I'll keep this in mind for MFF this year, my first con. ^_^


Awesome. I'm headed down to that one myself. Good luck with the con.


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 3, 2011)

This thread is great very useful,I look forward to going to a CON as soon as i get my fursuit from Wolfenfury!


----------



## LostWolf (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm hoping to go to Califur 8 myself, but I'll probably end up going by myself. I'm a bit shy as it is and none of my fends or
family know that I'm interested in fursuiting. So That's why I'll probably end up going by myself.  So will a shy interverted
person like me have fun at a con.?


----------



## Aetius (Dec 14, 2011)

LostWolf said:


> I'm hoping to go to Califur 8 myself, but I'll probably end up going by myself. I'm a bit shy as it is and none of my fends or
> family know that I'm interested in fursuiting. So That's why I'll probably end up going by myself.  So will a shy interverted
> person like me have fun at a con.?



Things, and especially cons are 1000000 times better if you bring a friend along, its never fun to be foreveralone.jpg


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 14, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Things, and especially cons are 1000000 times better if you bring a friend along, its never fun to be foreveralone.jpg



And they're cheaper too. Much cheaper. So, how far in advanced does the whole hotel get booked?


----------



## Fay V (Dec 15, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> And they're cheaper too. Much cheaper. So, how far in advanced does the whole hotel get booked?



really depends on the con. Anthrocon main hotel fills up super fast. 
Smaller ones last longer.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice, the costs were a given to me. 
Now it be nice, if I could find an updated con schedule. I would love to see another one in New York, or Philadelphia, they are the closest cities to me.


----------



## moonlightserenity (Jun 28, 2012)

I noticed some people talk about handlers for suiters. As someone who would want to suit at a con what are handlers and what do they do?


----------



## Dokid (Jun 28, 2012)

moonlightserenity said:


> I noticed some people talk about handlers for suiters. As someone who would want to suit at a con what are handlers and what do they do?



Handlers basically help the fursuiters since it's hard to see. they also stop the crusty people from possibly doing damage or any creepy things. It's always a good idea to have a handler.


----------



## moonlightserenity (Jun 28, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Handlers basically help the fursuiters since it's hard to see. they also stop the crusty people from possibly doing damage or any creepy things. It's always a good idea to have a handler.



Ah okay, seems like a very good idea to me. Thank you for explaining.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 28, 2012)

moonlightserenity said:


> Ah okay, seems like a very good idea to me. Thank you for explaining.[/]
> 
> No problem! I've heard some..horror stories about people who have suited with no handler. Things like people awkwardly hugging them or people who wouldn't stop touching them to people trying to break or ruin their fursuits.
> 
> ...


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd like to go to a con someday. It's looks like fun.


----------



## Greg (Jul 6, 2012)

Try watching the Room 366 music video as it is _totally 100%_accurate. :V


----------



## Kausza (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm planning on going to my furst <---- I actually typed that --**first con in two months' time (having discovered its nearby proximity to my home last night), and I have a few questions if you don't mind.

I will be attending Rainfurrest 2012, which runs for three days. Do I assume the con runs for 72 hours straight, or do they usually have open-and-close times? I tried to look for some information on this but didn't come up with anything conclusive.

One of my friends wants to come with as well, but he's not yet 18, and protocol on how they handle the chaperone business is extremely vague on the site. We sent them an e-mail to clear things up, but it didn't help much and I didn't feel like pestering them further for clarification:

"So if you are under the age of 16, [the chaperone] will have to register and be with you at the con, but 16 to 17 she just has to be on-sight.  But she will have to be with you to register."

In your experience, does this mean she could be with him to register only? And how does the in-person registering work? I know for a fact that she doesn't want to be there the entire time, so I'm wondering if minors that leave the con are checked off as well, or if they're only checked when entering. If not, we would be able to spend as much time as we wanted there and come home by public transit, and that would be most preferred.


----------



## Ouiji (Jul 30, 2012)

The only conference I've ever been to is DEFCON.  From this experience, I totally agree with everything your saying.  I'm still fairly new to the fandom, so I'll have to give a fur conference a try.  Certainly sounds a lot cheaper to attend, and very much fun.
QUOTE=Fay V;2346261]

When suiters are waiting for an elevator, let them go first  and don't crowd into the elevator car with suiters. It's already hot and  stuffy in an elevator car, and crowding the car makes air flow worse  while also delaying the trip to the destination floor, which only  increases the difficulties on the suiter or suiters. Also the suiter may  be very hot and need to immediately remove the costume. 
[/QUOTE]
I saw a couple fursuiters at the ninja party at DEFCON, it felt silly saying it, but I said it anyway, "it must be a hundred degrees in there".  I was mainly trying to start up conversation (and failed), but I had an idea, "astronauts have a internal cooling system, why not build one myself?"  Probably not a cheap project, but neither is a fursuit.
P.S.  Never did get to tell them that I thought they're suits were cool.


----------



## rnvr (Sep 22, 2012)

I have no experiance with fursuiters sadly, as Futerkon which is organized also by me, is not guesting any (there are only few in Poland sadly,we are just poor country).

What I could advise is:
- try to be optimistic, do not be scared of talking with new people, however also you should behave appropriately (still, some furries like to have their personal space)
- remember that you need to sleep and eat (it is commonly called rule 621, 6 hours of sleep, 2 hot meals a day, 1 shower a day, at least). If you will party to hard, you might get really bad really soon
- whenever you have a party, remember what are your limits. Convention organizers really do not like when things get messy. This might affect even reputation of the whole convention in some cases
- keep you ID cards, badges and other useful items (like charged telephone) close. Not only for your own security, but if you will spot that something is happening, you will be able to react. Plus, if you get lost, you will know how to get to your room
- It is fine to go to the convention with at least one familiar furry. Being completely alone at the place might cause such situation, when you will not found any companion, and then you will be more bored than you should be
- try to catch a moment (carpe diem), do not waste time on things that you can do at your place. I.e. try not to take you laptop with yourself to avoid spending time on the Internet
- if you have anything interesting to share with other convention attendees, do not hesitate to take it/share with it (i.e. if you are a fire dancer, you might propose doing small performance at the convention, but firstly ask organizers if this is an option!)
- be pro-active  try to take part in as many programee points as possible, as this is what organizers are counting on 
- take photos, ask people to take photos of you with new friends; you need to have something after all, photos are easy to obtain

That is it, if I will figure out something else, I will drop it here.


----------



## Wereling (Nov 29, 2012)

great guide! Im hoping to get my suit ready before FurIdaho for my first con but if not Ill just stalk the outside and try to steal a few furparts lol -grabs tail off suiter and runs-


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2012)

Prepare to get your ass stomped if you do that.  Fursuits are extremely personal items to whom they are owned by.


----------



## TricksterNoire (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha if only I had this my first time going to a con! It was so awkward for me because I had no idea what to expect or what to do! Thankfully some nice people there helped me through it and I had a blast! I'll be sure to give this list to my little sister when she goes to her first furcon this year!


----------



## mirokufox (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going to FC in two weeks. I don't know anyone but =P ill meet people. My DS is charged my pokemon team is ready and I love meeting people.


----------



## kiken (Jan 21, 2013)

question, did anyone mention post con depression to be expected?


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

Never been to a furry convention, but with others I never really suffered with that, only looked forward to the next one! Granted, I was always sad when one was over, but life goes on, you know? Sometimes, I've been glad they're over :rollseyes: But that's what I get for letting my mother drag me to a quarter horse convention. Fursuiting sounds amazing though ^-^

Edit: I'm too stupid to spell "furry" right. :/


----------



## Golden (Jan 27, 2013)

Never been to a con. What's the itinerary like?


----------



## Riho (Feb 2, 2013)

Is there age limits for certain sections of the con?
Obviously the bar would, but I'm talking about things like the art section (Porn), or a species only room party.

Another one, for a species only room party, do you have to be suited? Or is it just what species of furry you are?


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 2, 2013)

I think pornographic material would probably be off limits to minors, for legal reasons. No idea about the species parties. 

Another question about the age restrictions, I was wondering if the "Rave dance party things" were age restricted. I'd imagine so.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 3, 2013)

This thread will be most helpful.  I've been to anime cons before but this year I'm finally going to be able to go to anthrocon, my first exclusively furry convention!  Thankfully, my experience with anime cons won't leave me completely in the dark on how to behave at a furry convention.
Now if only I can beat the procrastination disease and finish all my cosplays on time this year......


----------



## patchdawg (Apr 22, 2013)

This is really helpful, as I'm going to my first con this year


----------



## Chisai73 (Apr 30, 2013)

My first furry con will be Califur and of course I did some research on what goes on there and stuff. My only concern was the pet auction. I've heard a few stories about it some good, some bad. I think it's a great idea. It's like being paired up with someone to be friends for a day and it helps a charity at the same time, but I heard there are creepers that ruin the goodness of the auction. So would you suggest I join or should I just avoid it or only spectate? I'd like to believe they kind of control the creepers but I don't want to assume. I love donating to charities but if it means I'll be asked to do things I don't want to do I think I'd rather donate a different way. c:


----------



## jorinda (Aug 30, 2013)

At big cons: Expect to miss half of the panels you wanted to see <.< because you met someone who you wanted to talk to for ages, and suddenly two hours are gone.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Oct 14, 2013)

Things about cons: 

1) Bring extra cash or a debit/credit card due to vendors and of course food. 
2) Get a sense of the con space so you can get around easily (showing up the night before and walking around the space if it's open helps.)
3) Plan out your day with the conbook (panels, events, etc.) but be flexible. 
4) Pre-reg for hotels and con! First con I was at (Furfright) I missed the pre-reg deadline for the con. I was so worried I'd not be able to get in since the con has a 1,500 cap. Thankfully I did but it was too close! 
5) Be open minded and have fun!


----------



## Kocyra (Jul 24, 2014)

So, I've read though this thread and probably missed it somewhere along the line, But on average how much does going to a con cost? I understand there is differences due to things like distance, length of stay and how much stuff you buy on the way, But on average.


----------



## lolxd17 (Dec 7, 2014)

So, I probably revive a old thread, but I've read through it a little. I've never been to a con either, but I would like to try one, I think that could be a interesting experience. I don't have a suit or something, but I read that this is not required at all, okay. The costs of a con wouldn't be a problem either actually, but I was wondering if it's actually worth attending to a con alone, because I don't know any furries in real life, I'm not part of a group or anything and I also don't know any. So, is it better to go there with a group or a few friends because you only end up alone and bored all the time then or is it easy to find new contacts/friends there, also if you're rather the shy guy? I only want to know, because I don't want to regret it and to say it was crap in the end only because I did not pay attention about certain things. If there is anything else in advice I should know feel free to tell me, thanks for replies already. ^^


----------



## jorinda (Dec 9, 2014)

lolxd17 said:


> I was wondering if it's actually worth attending to a con alone, because I don't know any furries in real life, I'm not part of a group or anything and I also don't know any. So, is it better to go there with a group or a few friends because you only end up alone and bored all the time then or is it easy to find new contacts/friends there, also if you're rather the shy guy?


Meeting people at a con is quite easy. Just use something like "Hey, I really like your fursuit/shirt/art" as a conversation starter. Don't be discouraged if someone doesn't like you, or you meet someone who's a creep. The majority of attendees is pretty friendly and open-minded, so starting a conversation is easy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2014)

I prefer to go with friends, but there have been times when I ventured alone. But I'm  not the shy type and can always find people to chill with.


----------



## Kittaty (Dec 15, 2014)

This post was super informative! Thank you very much. Now I just need to work on making friends to meet at a convention.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Jan 20, 2015)

I want to go to my first con soon, my local one had an Alice in Wonderland theme so I skipped that >.>' I don't know any local furs so it is really unnerving to try and book this thing.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Mar 2, 2015)

xAngelStormx said:


> I want to go to my first con soon, my local one had an Alice in Wonderland theme so I skipped that >.>' I don't know any local furs so it is really unnerving to try and book this thing.



Venture forth and go! Thus far the ones I've gone to have been decently fun. Its pretty easy to meet people and then the multiplying factor takes over. You now know people that go and sometimes con friends are cool enough to be real friends. Recommend giving it a shot!


----------



## sg13NHarri (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey there, hi there, ho there everyone!

I may not have a fursuit, but I hope to one day. So I have a question: I have Aspergers syndrome which makes me extremely awkward in certain social situations. Especially those involving suddenly being confronted by large cameras and microphones. What should I do if I run into this at a con? I'm asking, because I have been approached by a reporter before (I was a member of S.A.D.D, which stands for Students against Drunk Driving), and completely froze. Is there any way besides saying 'no comment' to get myself out of a such a stressful situation?


----------



## Maugryph (Jul 29, 2015)

sg13NHarri said:


> Hey there, hi there, ho there everyone!
> 
> I may not have a fursuit, but I hope to one day. So I have a question: I have Aspergers syndrome which makes me extremely awkward in certain social situations. Especially those involving suddenly being confronted by large cameras and microphones. What should I do if I run into this at a con? I'm asking, because I have been approached by a reporter before (I was a member of S.A.D.D, which stands for Students against Drunk Driving), and completely froze. Is there any way besides saying 'no comment' to get myself out of a such a stressful situation?



There is no shame in saying that you rather not be interviewed and walk away. You could always rehearse the situation a few times with a friend so if it did happen you would be ready.


----------

